# struts ans shocks....i have a question!



## 92nissansentraxe (Oct 28, 2002)

i have a 92 nissan sentra. my car bounces like a boat on rough water, when i go over bumps. would it be my shocks or my struts? If its my shocks, could i just replace my shocks w/ lowering springs instead of buying new shocks? I'm just trying to find the cheapest way out. Will someone please help?

-- Justin


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

you need struts. your car has struts on all 4 corners , the struts leak and cause exsessive rebound (bouncing up & down), the springs go over the strut and are a separate item.


----------



## 92nissansentraxe (Oct 28, 2002)

*yeah but can i replace my shocks w/ lowering springs?*

.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yes , and u have qute a few options


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

NO! You CANNOT replace your *shocks* with *lowering springs*.

You CAN replace the stock springs with lowering springs when you replace the struts, but you won't be happy. Stock struts are quite limited in travel. You'll be bouncing off the very hard bumpstops on a regular basis.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

B13's dont have shocks, they have struts, if you feel like you are bouncing on water, your struts are gettin weak. There is no cheap way out, do your own labor, its hella cheaper and really easy. I did all myne in about 1 and 1/2 hours.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Gump said:


> *B13's dont have shocks, they have struts, if you feel like you are bouncing on water, your struts are gettin weak. There is no cheap way out, do your own labor, its hella cheaper and really easy. I did all myne in about 1 and 1/2 hours. *


yeah, they're pretty easy to do. all you need is a spring compressor and a ratchet set. i got my spring compressor for $9 i think.


----------

